# Strange things you've caught while fishing



## CT4570 (Sep 29, 2006)

oh man,about 15years ago me & my buddy were drift'in for walleyes in the detroit river.he gets a bite,sets the hook & i ask him ,is it a nice one? yep,fells pretty good.then he reels in a maxi pad:lol: :lol: :lol: . he will never live this one down.


----------



## Anita Dwink (Apr 14, 2004)

I caught a dandy rod and reel near Scottville a few years ago. I cleaned it up and my kid uses it to this day.


----------



## esp17 (Jul 1, 2007)

I caught some pearls fishing in the Muskegon river two winters ago. Too bad they were not real.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

Fishing the kazoo river caught a lawn chair one day and the next trip at the same spot, I caught an umbrella, it was all rotteded away.


----------



## Butch (Aug 29, 2001)

A chestnut lamprey on a dry fly.

Butch


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

While drifting down the St.Clair River hand chugging for walleyes, I snagged part of a flanel shirt that had a plastic comb in the front pocket. To this day I wonder if I had pulled it off of a body.


----------



## Jari22 (Jul 6, 2005)

At flat rock right off the dam, a giant ornamental stopsign red google-eyd goldfish about the size of a soft ball. Utterly shocking. Fell bak into the river as I was trying to get it off the hook.


----------



## catch&release (Jan 17, 2004)

A few bank swallows on dry flies

During mudpuppy mating season 3 mudpuppies on 3 consecutive casts of a crawler harness. All had tried to eat the worm

1 small lamprey snagged on the Betsie. luckily it came loose at the shore. it was above Homestead so i am guessing it was a chestnut lamprey

1 angry snapping turtle on a night crawler. i was a kid and would have kept it but it had leeches on it. i guessed it was sick

1 50 lb lab mix that gets too excited when I hook a king. She's managed twice to end up with a glo bug dug in her paw as she's stepped on teh line trying to chase the fish. They're barbless mainly for that reason.


----------



## Big Medicine (Oct 31, 2002)

A beaver while flyfishing in Colorado. I thought he was gonna snap my 5wt.


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

These are all nice stories and all, but here's one. This wasn't caught per se, but rather was found on a log (in the river) after a rain and the water went down: A strap on d**do. Pink, very large, and rather exquisite in detail as far as veins and other things were depicted.

Next up, I was fishing a pool below the Jonesville mill pond dam on the upper St. Joe and what should I snag with a mepps spinner? A mannequin head. 

In Florida, I hooked a Pelican...and those fish can fly with a hook in there mouth! Do not cast baitfish in the water when pelicans are around! They dive and while the fight is outstanding, you will get spooled!

As for fish, I once caught a large Oscar out of Baw Beese lake. A big one! I called the DNR to ask why an Oscar would be in there (I was a teenager) and they thought it was someone who probably dumped an aquarium or something.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I did not catch it, but I hit a Bat with my cast, at Tippy Dam, in the middle of the day, in the middle of Winter, one time. It was probably 2:00PM, cloudy, and not real cold - maybe 25*. The Bat fell into the water, and kind of did a butterfly stroke until it got to shore. This was above the coffer, and the current was taking it downstream pretty quickly. It only barely made it to shore. 
I was not flyfishing, and the Bat did not attack my bait. It just got hit like when Reggie Jackson hit that Seagull during warmups in Toronto a long time ago.


----------



## BeWild (Mar 19, 2007)

once got a st bernard when i was real little fishing off a dock, it came up and ate my crawler and took off up a hill, nearly spooled me before my uncle took my rod and chased it halfway around the lake to get the harness out of the dogs lip


----------



## Enigma (Jan 30, 2006)

I got two minks back to on the tittabawassee river by edenville on a baby shallow raider casting the shoreline .


----------



## eppman (Nov 23, 2005)

Brother-in-law and I were fishing the Kalamazoo River near Saugatuck, we were drifting with jigheads tipped with crawlers for Walleye. His hook ended up going through the eye (hole) of an egg sinker that was attached to a line that was attached to about a 10 pound carp. He got the fish in and we got the broken line, egg sinker, and hook out and released him. 

What are the chances that your jighead would catch the eye of an egg sinker that was hanging 2 feet from a fishes mouth while you are floating down a river ??? We didn't really think about it much at the time (mostly because it took a long time to get that fish in....had to use my electric trolling motor to keep chasing him around)........but after 15 minutes or so we both began to realize the odds of that occurrance.


----------



## wannabapro (Feb 26, 2003)

Speaking of Randy Johnson.....

Couple of years ago on St Clair, knocked a swallow out of the air with a 3/4 oz spinnerbait fishing for smallies. That bird (which was actually smaller than my spinnerbait) was dead before it hit the water. Feathers floated down from the sky as I picked out the absolute worst backlash I have ever had.

Have also taken my limit of seagulls over the years in unrelated incidents.


----------

